# Dressage saddle or All Purpose saddle?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

All purpose saddles are better for the casual rider, IMO. They have a more forward flap that allows for a shorter stirrup which can help with a more secure position while riding.

This image shows the difference between the jumping, all purpose, and dressage saddle flaps.










If all you are doing is casual riding over all sorts of terrain, a dressage saddle is not the best idea. Dressage saddle really limit where your leg can go and, on uneven or rough terrain, this can be very hard to adjust to.


----------



## Natasha55 (Aug 12, 2014)

*dressage or all purpose?*

Hi! I'm looking to buy a new saddle, and I'm pretty sure I want a wintec, I've only ever had ap's but recently heard that they arnt very good for your positioning, I was told I should get a dressage. I'm not a dressage rider, although I am quite an experienced rider, should I bother changing to a dressage, or stick to the all purpose. I don't wanna spend $1000. On a saddle wishing I had looked into the other type beforehand. TIA. Tash
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Natasha55 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you. I like the feel of something on my knees, and I'm not really a fan of the dressage looking saddle... I think I will stick to aps.: )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, it kind of depends on what you want to do with your riding. If you want to jump much or at all, a Dressage saddle won't be good for that, but if you are just hacking out it can be much more comfortable than an AP or jumping saddle IMO. Personally I would prefer to have two saddles that do their jobs well as opposed to one that doesn't do much justice to either. I'm looking into the Wintecs as well, the changeable gullet sounds REALLY nice since it's been extremely difficult trying to fit my mutton-withered QH without getting out of my budget. Interested to see if anyone else has an opinion on it!

***FWIW, I am primarily a Western rider switching to English, but i did work for a Dressage trainer for 9 months so I have _some_ experience with saddles and positioning but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Natasha55 (Aug 12, 2014)

I mainly just ride out, occasional jump if my mare will play by the rules, she hates jumping. I have two saddles now, I figure I only ride one horse, I don't need two saddles, I'd rather get rid of the cheapies that's have and get something decent that will last and if I get another horse I can change the gullet an all that. 
My mare has a very straight back with next to no whither standing at 16.3 I struggle with fiting saddles too... and trying to get on such a tall horse with an Ill fitted saddle is hard work sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have an Isabel Werth dressage saddle and I find it more comfortable for trail riding than either my western or AP, just wish it had rings on the back so I could take more "stuff" with me. We ride over some rugged trails and it is really good for that. It's my saddle of choice for riding when I don't know what I will be getting into, I feel very secure in that saddle/
.


----------



## Natasha55 (Aug 12, 2014)

Get a saddle blanket with saddle bags, they don't jump around as much as the clip on one's and the pockets are quite big. $60 from horseland. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I also have a wintec Isabell and I love it. Unless you're planning on jumping then I would recommend getting a dressage saddle over an ap. I use mine for everything- dressage, hacking around, I'll even pop over a few small jumps in it. No issues. I have heard that the wintec pro dressage has more of an ap feel to it than the isabell, though when I've ridden in them the only difference I noticed was that the seat isn't as deep. If you're just doing flat then I would get the dressage. If you're doing some jumping and are really opposed to getting two saddles, then get the ap. If you take that route, however, know that you can easily find both a close contact and dressage saddle used in good condition for under your price limit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I second the idea of being more comfortable in a dressage saddle when doing flatwork (as well as popping over the occasional cross rail). That being said however, I've been riding in dressage saddles for some time. I would definitely ride in a few before you make the purchase. My coach has the wintec isabel for her Canadians and they were very comfortable saddles and had the synthetic suede seat which made you stick like glue.


----------



## Natasha55 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I went with the wintec dressage pro. I havnt tried it out yet but it is beautiful to look at haha... and if I don't like it, I'll just sell it on I guess haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I would just stick to the all-purpose saddle


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

If looking at synthetic I recommend Thorowgood over Wintec. I have an AP Thorowgood for one of my mares (high wither model) and an AP Pro Wintec for the other mare and I much prefer the Thorowgood for the position it puts me in. I have heard the AP Wintecs are more for jumping than flat work so that could be why. Good luck in your search for the perfect saddle :wink:


----------

